# Pellets on sale at Menards



## DemonGT (Nov 14, 2011)

not sure if anyone else seen it or if there is a menards store where you live but they have
pennywise pellets on sale.

http://menards.com/main/plumbing/he...-lb-premium-wood-pellets/p-1463989-c-8463.htm


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 14, 2011)

DemonGT said:
			
		

> not sure if anyone else seen it or if there is a menards store where you live but they have
> pennywise pellets on sale.
> 
> http://menards.com/main/plumbing/he...-lb-premium-wood-pellets/p-1463989-c-8463.htm



How much? I do not see a price online


----------



## DemonGT (Nov 14, 2011)

$3.69 for a 40lb bag


----------



## smoke show (Nov 14, 2011)

you have to enter your zip to see a price.
3.69 here also.
are they any good?


----------



## DemonGT (Nov 14, 2011)

actually, Menards always had the indeck energy brand. i just bought some more pellets and noticed a few odd bags of the pennywise mixed in. the guy at Menards said the indeck brand is 
the old stuff and now they get the pennywise brand. 

no i have not yet had a chance to use them. they are considered Premium so i would think they would burn fine.


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Nov 14, 2011)

Menards has them at $3.39 a bag in Cincinnati


----------



## ByCo (Nov 14, 2011)

I picked up a few bags of each last year from my local Menards, the Indeck pellets were horrible and wouldn't hardly burn for me. The Pennywise were pretty good but had a lot of fines in the bags, very dusty.


----------



## smoke show (Nov 15, 2011)

with quality pellets available at my dealer for about the same price or slightly more I just can't pull the trigger on big retailer pellets.

hate takin chances ya know?


----------



## DemonGT (Nov 15, 2011)

ByCo said:
			
		

> I picked up a few bags of each last year from my local Menards, the Indeck pellets were horrible and wouldn't hardly burn for me. The Pennywise were pretty good but had a lot of fines in the bags, very dusty.



huh? they seems to burn fine for me? but im pretty new to pellet stoves so maybe i just think there burning ok?


----------



## DemonGT (Nov 16, 2011)

burning the pennywise pellets and they do seems to burn much better wish less ash


----------



## rona (Nov 16, 2011)

i;ve burned 6 ton of Indeck last year and thought they were good. No dust and consistant size 1/4 by 3/4 to inch .


----------



## DemonGT (Nov 17, 2011)

i have noticed the indeck had a different smell to them that i liked a little better


----------

